# Wood elves or lizardmen



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know if I wanna keep doing my lizardmen or start wood elves. I hear WE are meant to be terrible new rules but I won a battalion and a hero pro painted and I really like those models 
if I am to start wood elves should I have shooty or dryad list


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Firstly what do you mean by heard they are terrible, do you mean as in they suck or that they are now a very good army now?

Well Forest Spirit armies lead by Drycha have become nasty , though an eternal guard army backed up with glade guard and a few dryads, and wild riders is now also nasty when using a spellweaver and the lore of life!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Dude if you won a battalion. By all means start the Wood Elves. Nothing is better than a free army. I am not sure they will be that bad in the new edition. We should see a return of the eternal guard infantry in this new edition. I also think tree kin will be pretty good as well

EDIT Just realized that the normal Glade Guard won't be to bad. You can now fire all 16-20 (depending on how many you have) in two ranks. Before hand it was a real struggle to move your long lines of archers round the board. Now the Glade Guard units will have a smaller footprint and still pump out the same amount of shots

Skar


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well Athel Lauren is now the most pointless lore around... it can still be useful but its effects really dont compare to other magics. Eternal Guard lost their rules a bit, since if you have enough of them you'll be stubborn anyway, and the general tactic of running around blocking the enemy with march blockers and forests really isnt going to work. Having said that the WE arent too bad by any means. Blocks of 20 Dryads are pretty good since they are high I and decent A, S, T and now get their rank bonus (and fear might not auto-break but its great in long running fights) and I really like treeman ancients and waywatchers. Ancients with the annoyance of netlings can charge those massive units the enemy pumps out and try to get into a challenge (if not they can just try to stay alive and survive) but a lot of the nastiest units can't refuse challenges (or wouldnt want to.. until they find the netlings) and the waywatchers can march, reform endlessly and still shoot without penalty.

All told I think that the way WE play certainly has to be completely changed, but that they are by no means a no-win army. I am still using units of 5 glade riders to mess with the enemy (love those with hatred/frenzy: wait for them to be about to charge my line then charge their flank/rear with the glade riders... if one survives then I'll break and they'll have to pursue ).
If you want to win then I would take the lizards, they are very strong (I would use steadfast but it means somethign else now) without being too flashy. The WE are still a tactical army that cannot outmuscle most enemies... but I intend to keep using mine and to have fun with them (but then Im an ogre player from 7th edition.. so I'm used to making underpowered armies play well and win).


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a friend that plays both... and he is thinking of entering the LGS escalation league with WE just to see how he can do with them... Lizardmen are dinosaurs hello walking dinosaurs...nuff said


----------

